# Any experience booking HGVC via RCI?



## Wexflyer (Jan 22, 2009)

I am an HGVC owner, and to date have always booked HGVC properties using HGVC points. However, the recent threads about RCI bookings made me think: isn't it cheaper to book HGVC properties via RCI, i.e. convert HGVC points to RCI and then book into an HGVC property? Has anyone done this? Any comments onavailability at various locations, how far ahead rooms are released (2 years, 1 year, 6 months?), etc.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes it's more economical to book HGVC using RCI points, however many here use that option to stretch points rather than to spend less...for example you  need a two bedroom but only have enough for one.

The biggest problem is finding inventory in RCI which matches with the location & time you want to go.  When HGVC inventory is placed in the RCI system, it's no longer HGVC's, so it's not like asking HGVC to take an available week on the HGVC side and make it available to you using RCI points.  (wouldn't THAT be nice!)

I've booked HGVC this way once we were looking for a 2 bdrm at HHV and we only had 5000 points, and recently I booked a stay at LV Hilton (Karen) using RCI points I have through a non-HGVC week. 

Another thing to note is you don't actually convert your points to RCI in the way you would into your Hhonors system, rather you let the HGVC call center find and book your stay and they make the conversion on the spot for what it costs in RCI points.  Most of the time they need to begin an on going search and there is a refundable fee for that.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 22, 2009)

There was a post here a while ago stating that HGVC quit allowing their members to book HGVC weeks through their HGVC RCI account.  That change happened about a year ago.  It used to be a great way to stretch points, but it appears it is no longer an option (unless you have a separate RCI account, as was the case that UWSerfer mentioned).

Kurt


----------



## prosperitylove79 (Mar 4, 2009)

*how do you get a separate RCI account?*



PigsDad said:


> There was a post here a while ago stating that HGVC quit allowing their members to book HGVC weeks through their HGVC RCI account.  That change happened about a year ago.  It used to be a great way to stretch points, but it appears it is no longer an option (unless you have a separate RCI account, as was the case that UWSerfer mentioned).
> 
> Kurt



How do you get a separate RCI account?


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 4, 2009)

I think Kurt meant separate RCI account with a different resort (non HGVC).


----------



## Seth Nock (Mar 5, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> There was a post here a while ago stating that HGVC quit allowing their members to book HGVC weeks through their HGVC RCI account.  That change happened about a year ago.  It used to be a great way to stretch points, but it appears it is no longer an option (unless you have a separate RCI account, as was the case that UWSerfer mentioned).
> 
> Kurt



It is discouraged, but many of my buyers have done such bookings.


----------



## travelguy (Mar 5, 2009)

If you're talking about booking a HGVC resort through the use of an ongoing search with the HGVC/RCI reps and using HGVC points to pay for the exchange, I do that all the time.  I usually accept the exchange into an HGVC resort if the RCI points cost is lower than the HGVC points cost to book directly through HGVC.  I've never had anyone discourage me yet.

One thing I'm not clear on is if the HGVC/RCI exchange is subject to the RCI 1-in-4 rule for HGVC resorts?  Anybody have any experience with trying to book back into HGVC and RCI enforcing the 1-in-4 rule?


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 12, 2009)

In the past, I got a booking in back to back year from weeks in my NON-HGVC RCI account.  I got the RCI VC to note that I was a HGVC owner and thus was exempt from the 1 in 4 ruling.

Now that was a few years ago. Don't know if they would allow it now.

It would seem to me if they were going to expressly prohibit it, it would need to be stated in the guide and it is not.  I would press for the exchange if I were trying today.


----------

